# "Bug out" packs?



## lampern (Nov 1, 2020)

With all this unrest, anybody have or use a "bug out" bag or pack?

Any recommendations on such?

Thanks


----------



## ghadarits (Nov 3, 2020)

I wouldn’t buy a commercially put together bugout bag. Buy your own but don’t buy that until you think you have what your going to want in it to make sure you get one that will handle the load. Buy quality if you’ve gotten to the point you feel like “bugging out“ is what it’s come down to you’ll be thanking yourself for having quality stuff. 3-5 days of water and food for you then whatever else you think you’ll need. Each person should carry their own bag within reason obviously a small child can’t carry much gear.


----------



## snooker1 (Nov 3, 2020)

No "bugout" pack but I did grab two extra mags today on my way out the door.


----------



## lampern (Nov 3, 2020)

Just looking for a pack. Nothing else

Something I can throw essentials in an emergency


----------



## Jethro Bodean (Nov 4, 2020)

I don't have a bug out pack, per se', but I do have a Maxpedition Gearslinger that would perform that duty.  I hike frequently with it.  It is extremely rugged, and has lots of pockets, lashing straps, etc.  I keep gold panning gear in it, minimalist survival gear (water filter, first aid, fire starters, flashlight, etc., which is always with me while hiking, in case I see a stream that I want to pan, a cave or mine shaft, or if I get hurt or lost and have to sleep in the woods.  It is big enough to turn into a highly mobile bug out bag, if I wanted to.

edited:  I'm not sure which exact version I have, but it looks just like this:  Gearslinger


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 5, 2020)

Eberlestock backpacks are great.

I have one like this.


----------



## lampern (Nov 5, 2020)

I was looking at this:

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1018633059?pid=470635

Its only 50 dollars


----------



## dusty200001 (Nov 5, 2020)

I have a eblerstock beside me now up hiking in north Georgia hunting. They are quality. They exceed all the completion I have seen, and veteran owned made in the USA. Buy one it’s worth it


----------



## Ratrzcer1991 (Nov 5, 2020)

Direct Action makes the best quality pack.


----------



## dusty200001 (Nov 5, 2020)

lampern said:


> I was looking at this:
> 
> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1018633059?pid=470635
> 
> Its only 50 dollars



I just looked at one that was 65 to the one in your picture. It ain’t even close to a eblerstock. A eblerstock is quite possibly a lifetime bag


----------



## lampern (Nov 10, 2020)

Found a Camelback Mule pack someone had given me several years ago and I put away. 

Not real big but I will use it. Decently made.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 12, 2020)

Everyone needs a bugout bag.  Grab it and gun of choice and be good to go for awhile.  Don't wait to assemble it.  Get it ready to go, use it, realize what you don't need and get rid of it, realize what you forgot and add it.  Ammo, blade, saw, water filter, fire starter, cord, emergency blanket, compass, duct tape, first aid, etc.  Fun stuff.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 12, 2020)

I know I`ll get various answers, and I have my own first choice, but what is the first, most important thing for you to have?


----------



## kc65 (Nov 12, 2020)

I keep 2 sea bags full, one for me and one for the wife. first thing I put in each was firestarter, poncho's,survival blankets, fishing kit and snares.......Lots of other stuff but those were 1st...


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 12, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I know I`ll get various answers, and I have my own first choice, but what is the first, most important thing for you to have?



I’d say firestarter or water filter.  Can’t go long without water and can’t go long with dirty water.


----------



## lampern (Nov 12, 2020)

Bic lighter?


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 12, 2020)

lampern said:


> Bic lighter?



Take a Bic lighter and wrap duct tape around it about 20 times.  Handy.


----------



## Head East (Nov 12, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I know I`ll get various answers, and I have my own first choice, but what is the first, most important thing for you to have?



 Assuming knowledge, I’d say a good knife.


----------



## dusty200001 (Nov 12, 2020)

What level are we talking here for the bugout pack?


----------



## bullgator (Nov 12, 2020)

I’ve kept one in my truck for going on 10 years now. The pack is made by 5.11 tactical and I put the contents together. The pack doesn’t stand out as military or even tactical. It could easily pass as a college students pack. 
I think of it as more of a “get home bag”.


----------



## jrickman (Nov 12, 2020)

I always have a buck 110, a classic leatherman, and a bic lighter in my pockets. Always. I have a bag with a steel cup, a solo stove, poncho, emergency blanket, first aid kit, life straw, 550 cord, tinder, a flashlight and more bic lighters, extra batteries, a fishing kit, fixed blade knife, folding saw, and a scotch eyed auger. There is room in the bag for an MRE or two, an outside pocket for a water bottle, and you can stuff a rolled wool blanket in the handles. My boys have similar setups. From there I break down into 3 daypacks. One with food. One with tarps and other shelter items. One with nothing but medical gear. If we are short handed, I have a pack frame and can strap and carry all three myself. My wife will have her hands full with two girls. I seriously doubt we will ever load up and head out carrying it all, but every bit of it is used regularly except the medical gear, so we know it all works. In my mind, if we are bugging out we have done something horribly wrong, or things have gone totally sideways and even solid preparation isn’t going to assure much.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 13, 2020)

Head East said:


> Assuming knowledge, I’d say a good knife.



Important but not the most important.  Ole Nic prolly wouldn’t leave the house without one of his hawks.


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I know I`ll get various answers, and I have my own first choice, but what is the first, most important thing for you to have?



Toilet paper


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 13, 2020)

lampern said:


> With all this unrest, anybody have or use a "bug out" bag or pack?
> 
> Any recommendations on such?
> 
> Thanks



What condition would cause you to bug out?

Where would you bug out to?

How long can you live out of a backpack?

Everyone should read uncommon courage about surviving in the wilderness.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 13, 2020)

Head East said:


> Assuming knowledge, I’d say a good knife.




You got it. Knowledge.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 13, 2020)

The more you know...the less you have to carry


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sorry, I’m not a bug out kinda guy. Where you bugging out to and for how long?
I‘m making my own preparations but I’m a hunker down and hold kind of guy.
Each has to make the choice that fits their situation.

I like the Badlands packs, catch them marked down several times a year.


----------



## lampern (Nov 13, 2020)

Howard Roark said:


> What condition would cause you to bug out?
> 
> Where would you bug out to?
> 
> ...



Natural distaster like hurricane, forest fire or flood.

Ridiculous or not I hear many people say be prepared. Have a 'bug out' or go bag.

Its not a rare belief or idea this day and age (ridiculous or not)


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 13, 2020)

lampern said:


> Natural distaster like hurricane, forest fire or flood.
> 
> Ridiculous or not I hear many people say be prepared. Have a 'bug out' or go bag.
> 
> Its not a rare belief or idea this day and age (ridiculous or not)



In each of those cases I’m bugging out to a comfy hotel someplace out of the affected area.

Now zombie apocalypse is another matter.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 14, 2020)

Howard Roark said:


> What condition would cause you to bug out?
> 
> Where would you bug out to?
> 
> ...



Many things. 

National Forest in my case.  

Infinitely.  

Will check it out.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 15, 2020)

Being national forest is in my backyard and I already live in a rural area, my main concern would be getting back home as that’s my bugout location. I keep a bag in my vehicles just to help me in that regard. I always have a firearm with me and at least two knives in my pockets always.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Sorry, I’m not a bug out kinda guy. Where you bugging out to and for how long?
> I‘m making my own preparations but I’m a hunker down and hold kind of guy.
> Each has to make the choice that fits their situation.
> 
> I like the Badlands packs, catch them marked down several times a year.


That‘s why mine is set up as a “get home” bag. If I should ever be put in a situation where I may have to go on foot, the bag has the basics for that. I even keep a spare pair of comfortable sneakers in my truck.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 15, 2020)

bullgator said:


> That‘s why mine is set up as a “get home” bag. If I should ever be put in a situation where I may have to go on foot, the bag has the basics for that. I even keep a spare pair of comfortable sneakers in my truck.



This makes sense to me. My preparation is at home so I need to get there.
If it’s bad enough I’m leaving my home, I’m probably leaving the state.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 15, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> This makes sense to me. My preparation is at home so I need to get there.
> If it’s bad enough I’m leaving my home, I’m probably leaving the state.


Yep. I basing for anything from home. My only reason to leave the house is if I need to get to someone, or the off-line nuke plant 30 miles away decides to melt down. In those cases I’m packing the truck as needed in a narrow window of time.


----------



## ghadarits (Nov 18, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> I know I`ll get various answers, and I have my own first choice, but what is the first, most important thing for you to have?



Water filter or some way to purify water is my #1 item. Drinking unfiltered or un-purified water is the best way to put yourself out of commission. Second is a way to start a fire. I can start a fire without having something specifically to start a fire with but a magnesium stick or a Bic lighter sure is faster and easier.


----------



## ghadarits (Nov 18, 2020)

I think we should be teaching our kids about the Carington Event that happened 1859.

The link below is an interesting read. If that ever happens again you'll want a good bugout bag and a place to go. We'll be living back in the 1800s again for a long while. I believe our power grid and electronics wouldn't fair well. If I was someone with a bugout bag I'd have it in my vehicle at all times it won't do you any good at home if you're 50 miles away. 50 miles doesn't sound like that far of a distance. Think about doing that with nothing to eat or drink in slacks and dress shoes with nothing but what you have in your pockets, not so easy now is it....just saying.

https://www.history.com/news/a-perfect-solar-superstorm-the-1859-carrington-event


----------



## ghadarits (Nov 18, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Sorry, I’m not a bug out kinda guy. Where you bugging out to and for how long?
> I‘m making my own preparations but I’m a hunker down and hold kind of guy.
> Each has to make the choice that fits their situation.
> 
> I like the Badlands packs, catch them marked down several times a year.



I agree. Since my main residence is in Dunwoody just north of Atlanta I have a stocked bugout place thats remote and defensible. People will lose their timidness when they and their families haven't eaten in a few days. Back in 99 right before Y2K I had a neighbor thats in the IT world who called a meeting of us neighbors to give us his version of what was going to happen. For those of you too young to remember the computers were possibly going to fail around the world when the year changed to 2000. Obviously that didn't happen. Well ol Steve was telling us how he was going to stockpile food, fuel,  water and get a big generator that would run his whole house. He suggested we all do the same and pool resources blah blah blah....... After he finished with all of that I asked him what type of weapons he had in preparation for all of this and he just looked at me like I was talking Greek. He eventually answered none why would I need a weapon I don't believe in violence. My reply to him was that if things happened to go down like he thought he wouldn't have all of these things he was talking about for very long because the first people to come by that were hungry and desperate and have weapons will be kicking you out and moving themselves in. He then got a little snippy and asked me how many weapons I owned.............. I answered him with "More than enough to take your stuff if I want too". I was 35 back then now days I might answer differently in case I needed some of that stuff he was going to stockpile.
Steve moved to Virginia Highlands in early 2000. I don't miss him.


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 18, 2020)

That story reminds me... For Y2K, I bugged out down to the Everglades to the Seminole reservation down there with a tent, a van, sleeping bags, propane stove, plenty of water and provisions, a woman of ill repute, and a few life sentences worth of marijuana, mushrooms, and LSD. Everything turned out just fine.


----------



## ghadarits (Nov 18, 2020)

Fletch_W said:


> That story reminds me... For Y2K, I bugged out down to the Everglades to the Seminole reservation down there with a tent, a van, sleeping bags, propane stove, plenty of water and provisions, a woman of ill repute, and a few life sentences worth of marijuana, mushrooms, and LSD. Everything turned out just fine.


Did you have Marion Berry and his girl friend of ill repute along for the party.


----------



## Fletch_W (Nov 20, 2020)

My "bug out" bag is the same thing as my "grab and go" bag for hunting/scouting/hiking.

It's actually two bags. One is a Cabela's shoulder bag (currently 12.99 at bps, it is NOT waterproof at all, it's advertised as "weather resistant" whatever that means).

The second back is a carhartt work backpack in the beige, it actually has great water resistance.

I use the cheap shoulder bag for walks where I need to maybe get in and out of my bag multiple times without having to stop, take off my backpack, etc. It's a glorified fanny pack.

The backpack is for when I'm walking in somewhere, and plan on sitting, with the backpack off and sitting next to me. Or if weather is wet, I use the backpack, because the shoulder bag has zero water resistance.

*-Contents-*
-Knife
-folding saw
-Lighter
-Matches
-TP/Tinder/Cotton balls in ziplock
-About 30' rope
-Orange vest, orange beanie
-Small flashlight
-el cheapo headlamp
-couple extree batteries in ziplock
-printed hunting regs from Academy's gun counter, also doubles as tinder
-1 stick of beef jerky
-1 pack Lance Crackers (cream cheese and chive)
-1 pack ear plugs
-1 ear muffs
- cheap binos
- fancy compass (might have saved my life last weekend after I got turned around and disoriented in a new place)
-handful of my wife's surgical gloves
-small wad of kroger bags
-1 discarded rag (clean) that my wife decommissioned from household duty
-during dove season, I can get 4 mojo flickers in there too.

Things i need to add are First Aid, a tiny lightweight pot, another stick of jerky, a small tarp, and probably a multitool. Maybe cyanide pills.


The way i figure is if i can make fire, and a primitive shelter, I can survive miserably for days and days.


----------



## lampern (Nov 20, 2020)

I ordered and got an Arcturus tarp based on good recommendations. Seems solid despite being made in China and comes with a storage pouch.

Not exactly small but not huge either. Will fit in a backpack.


https://www.amazon.com/Arcturus-Hea...537067060101&ref_=sbx_be_s_sparkle_mcd_asin_0


----------



## 280bst (Nov 20, 2020)

Ain't got a bug out anything ain't going no where any body come down here should be right with Jesus


----------



## egomaniac247 (Nov 22, 2020)

I think more people should focus on a "get home" bag than a "bug out" bag.

Not saying the bug out version doesn't have value but what's more likely to happen?  That you'll need to run out into the woods, abandoning your home?  Or that something happens where roads are blocked or unrest is happening to the point that you need a few supplies to get home?

I keep a "get home" bag in my truck.  Has stuff for repair of my truck in it and stuff for me incase I gotta start walking home.

I've got a regular old bookbag but 2 people earlier mentioned Eblerstock and I've heard very good things about those too.


----------



## lampern (Nov 22, 2020)

> I think more people should focus on a "get home" bag than a "bug out" bag.



Bugging out of work to get home.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Nov 24, 2020)

Watch Grey Bearded Green Berets BOB video on YouTube and start from there.  Carrying 3-5 days of water means that many gallons and nothing about that is practical, what pack you use is small potatoes to what basics you cover. eBay has surplus military packs for cheap and they're American made


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 3, 2020)

I ain't bugging out. I will stay and fight the enemy, be they foreign or domestic. I carry what I need everywhere I go anyway. Ammo, water, TP, first aid. Mystery Ranch version Camelback pack if you really want to know.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 6, 2020)

I ain't bugging out. I live in an easily defensible narrow valley blocked by a big river at one end and a narrow mountain pass at the other. Everybody here for the most part is my clan/kin. I have food, several good springs, weapons, and the necessities of life. 

I do have a big backpack that stays packed with a tent, sleeping bag, big water filter with a 3-gallon bag, cookstove kit with fuel and pots, tarp, sleeping pad, and various other necessities to live off of for several days. I always have a gun, a few knives, and a couple lighters on my person.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2020)

I've got a "Get Home/Bug Out bag". 

Mostly a get home bag, but added what I would need to get by as a somewhat short term Bug out bag. Basically a flee the immediate civilized paved area to safety in an undesirable location to most, a swamp. I already know my route(escape) and the swamp isn't that far off, and most aren't venturing into a swamp.

I'm not going into any details about all of it, you guys pretty well covered it.

What I would like to add is, it was about 5 years ago when I did this and while I was buying a bag, I thought, "wait a minute" what if my wife or my daughter got caught up in something and needed a get home bag? It was about a month or so before Christmas, so I bought 3 more bags, 2 for them and one for my son. I got the basic needs and wrapped them as empty bags and then the contents separately.

When they opened their Backpacks they looked at me like, "what's wrong with Dad buyin us these backpacks"? They seemed pretty disappointed actually. 

Then I said open your other stuff and I explained it to them. Once they gave it some thought they really appreciated it and even got very interested in filling it with more gear. I mainly had a good basic 3-5 day emergency pack, and the following year for Christmas again I expanded our gear and they were still excited about it. My wife and daughter keep there's in their vehicles, and mine and my son whom is usually with me almost all the time is kept in my truck.

It turned into an interesting Christmas gift to say the least and we had a good time with it.

Our Hope is we NEVER NEED it, but Appreciate the fact that we have it if we ever do.


----------



## lampern (Dec 11, 2020)

I just added a CAT tourniquet and an israeli banadge. 

Figured with things getting rough and violent, more than bandaids might be needed.


----------



## pjciii (Dec 21, 2020)

5.11 has a 60% off sale for next day on rush packs.

https://www.511tactical.com/rush-ba...2GPB5A4&sc_llid=43146&sc_eh=19439d74ec0a5c161


----------



## lampern (Dec 21, 2020)

Seems like those 5.11 packs are made in Vietnam. No thanks


----------



## livinoutdoors (Dec 25, 2020)

As said a get home bag. If you need to bug out from where you live, you live in the wrong place. Surplus military alice pack or sea bag. I like a sea bag cuz it folds down small but could carry a bunch. Never leave home without hiking boots/shoes,gun,knife,lifestraw,fire starter,some paracord or similar. If you cant get home with that you aint gettin home.


----------



## Slewfoot (Jan 3, 2021)

While I have some tactical type bags with Webbing etc.  My favorite idea for a Bob is a “grey man” style that is ordinary and drab colored.  On a similar note, a baseball bat/gear bag or similar works great for an AK or similar weapon where you do not want to stand out.   While pelican boxes and tacti-cool packs are preferred in many instances, the blend in approach should be considered imho.


----------

